# Another Chicken joke



## 94353 (May 1, 2005)

A couple decide to go for a meal on their anniversary
> > and after some deliberation decide on their local
> > Chinese restaurant. They peruse the
> > menu and finally agree to share the chef's special
> > chicken surprise.
> > 
> > 
> > The waiter brings over the meal, served in a lidded
> > cast iron pot. Just as the wife is about to start in
> > on the meal, the lid of the pot rises a tiny amount
> > and she briefly sees two beady little eyes looking
> > around before the lid slams back down.
> > 
> > 'Jesus, did you see that?' she asks her husband.
> > He hasn't so she asks him to look in the pot.
> > 
> > He reaches for it and again the lid rises, and again
> > he sees two beady little eyes looking around before it
> > firmly slams back down.
> > 
> > Rather perturbed he calls the waiter over, says what
> > is happening and demands an explanation.
> > 
> > 'Well sir', says the waiter, 'What did you order?'
> > 
> > 'We both chose the same', he replies, 'the chicken
> > surprise' 'Oh I do apologize, this is my fault' says
> > the waiter.....
> > 
> > 'I've brought you the Peking duck'


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We liked that - Thanks


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Arggghhhhhh!!!!!! ](*,) 

:lol: 

Gill


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I had a chicken meal in a Chinese restaurant. It was awful, I called the waiter over and told him my chicken was rubbery, he said "thank you I'll tell the chef!"


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Bigfoot said:


> I had a chicken meal in a Chinese restaurant. It was awful, I called the waiter over and told him my chicken was rubbery, he said "thank you I'll tell the chef!"


Arthur Askey (1943) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

The old ones are the best they say  

Karen


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Before your very eyes-IIIIIIIIII thank you.
He came from Liverpool just over the water from me in Wirral.


----------

